# The Most Controversial Movie Ever In Your Opinion Was?



## Vangelis (May 18, 2008)

The Most Controversial Movie Ever In Your Opinion Was?

The movie/movies you pick has to be one's you've seen not just heard about.

*I would say *

Caligula (unrated)
Da Vinci Code
Passion of the Christ
The Twilight Zone
Maniac
Basic Instict
Cannibal Holocaust
Natural Born Killers
Last Tango In Paris 
Day of the Woman 
Night of the Living Dead
A Clockwork Orange 
Last House on The Left 

I have others but I need time to think it over. I'll add more on later.

*Edit: I underlined the movies that other posters mentioned that I saw.*


----------



## Gray Wolf (May 18, 2008)

Faces of Death.


----------



## Halo (May 18, 2008)

Birth of a Nation easily.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (May 18, 2008)

*Salò o le 120 giornate di Sodoma*


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 18, 2008)

That real-life cannibal one. Birth of a Nation too.


----------



## Jotun (May 18, 2008)

Glitter


----------



## Tyrael (May 18, 2008)

Cannibal Holocaust.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 18, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> That real-life cannibal one. Birth of a Nation too.



Cannibal Holocaust? There was nothing real about it except they used real natives. The death scenes were all fake, albeit very well made. The guy was taken for court for murder, his defence was to simply bring out the actors he "murdered"

Anyway:

Chiniku no Hana
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre
The Evil Dead
Faces of Death (though technically it's a mixture of real life snuff and fake snuff, meh)
Pink Flamingos
Interno di un convento
Shortbus
The Exorcist


----------



## batanga (May 18, 2008)

Gigli


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2008)

barely legal 

on a serious note

the first cannibal movie  CANNIBAL HOLOCAUST i mean that shit looked real no matter how you look at it


----------



## Vonocourt (May 18, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> Cannibal Holocaust.



"Cannibal Holocaust" doesn't have shit on "Sal?."


----------



## Silvermyst (May 18, 2008)

^There Will Be Blood creeped me the hell out.



Last House on The Left IMO. It was so graphic for its time.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2008)

Well yeah...when I saw the title I assumed it had to be something religious.

Passion of the Christ is a safe bet.

I'm also going to throw A Clockwork Orange in just because I like it.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 18, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> "Cannibal Holocaust" doesn't have shit on "Sal?."



shit, i forgot about 120 Days...

Vono won


----------



## dilbot (May 18, 2008)

Guinea Pig: the flower of flash and blood. Holy shit it looked so real :barf I thought they were filming an actual murder. And so did the rest of japan// later they had to release the making of guinea pig just to show that it was fake :BARF


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 18, 2008)

Passion of the Christ


----------



## maximilyan (May 18, 2008)

Cabin Fever, because i didnt know a movie could be so horrible without the producer being sentenced to death 

a more serious answer would be Passion of the Christ.


----------



## konohakartel (May 18, 2008)

Super Mario Bros


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> "Cannibal Holocaust" doesn't have shit on "Sal?."



not many people can stomach that movie, I know I couldn't


----------



## Vangelis (May 18, 2008)

What confuses me is that one website that listed there opinions of the "25 most controversial movies ever" had Disneys Aladdin on the list.


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2008)

WTF you all forgot about Brokeback Mountain

Cannibal Holocaust was a disgusting piece of crap, a controversial movie should be something that brings up debate on a sensitive subject, otherwise I could list a bunch of prono/i*c*st movies.

How about Fahrenheit 9/11? I remember watching a movie a couple of years ago, it was a about a pedo who rapes his sons friends, that was pretty high brow


----------



## Vonocourt (May 18, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Cannibal Holocaust was a disgusting piece of crap, a controversial movie should be something that brings up debate on a sensitive subject, otherwise I could list a bunch of prono/i*c*st movies.



People defend Cannibal Holocaust and say that it's a commentary on modern civilization.


----------



## Adonis (May 18, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> People defend Cannibal Holocaust and say that it's a commentary on modern civilization.



What isn't?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 18, 2008)

Adonis said:


> What isn't?



Transformers


----------



## Koi (May 18, 2008)

ZabuzaDemonGod said:


> What confuses me is that one website that listed there opinions of the "25 most controversial movies ever" had Disneys Aladdin on the list.



Probably because of the amount of stereotyping that was in the movie, in relation to its popularity and response.  And.. you know, the fact that it's a Disney flick, heh.

Also--


----------



## Vangelis (May 18, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Probably because of the amount of stereotyping that was in the movie, in relation to its popularity and response.  And.. you know, the fact that it's a Disney flick, heh.
> 
> Also--



Thanks for the link it cleared things up. I still dont quite understand why that single verse alone had the movie in the top 25 most controversial list when theres many other movies in which the whole film sparks controversy.


----------



## Draffut (May 19, 2008)

Life of Brian.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2008)

> People defend Cannibal Holocaust and say that it's a commentary on modern civilization.



Those people are idiots


----------



## destroy_musick (May 19, 2008)

i forgot to name a classic 

Night of the Living Dead

also, jsut remembering off the top of my head:

Irreversiable (sp?) - famous for its 20 minute rape scene
Last Tango In Paris - it's like butter, baby ;D
Kids - teenage sexuality + AIDs 
Day of the Woman - if you've seen it, i need not explain why this was one of the most controversial exploitation movies of all time


----------



## WILD CARD (May 19, 2008)

A Clockwork Orange by Stanley Kubrick.


----------



## Hellion (May 19, 2008)

Silvermyst said:


> ^There Will Be Blood creeped me the hell out.
> 
> 
> 
> *Last House on The Left IMO. It was so graphic for its time.*



That movie gives me the fucking chills. That is the most disturbing movie I ever watched

Also A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 19, 2008)

*Battle for Haditha*


----------



## byooki (May 20, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> "Cannibal Holocaust" doesn't have shit on "Sal?."



I dont know dude, I'd have to go with Cannibal Holocaust on this one
Sal? is def a close second though

also..
Blue Velvet 
Man Bites Dog
Pink Flamingos 
I don't necessarily know if those are controversial, but they're pretty over the top


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2008)

last house on the left was without a doubt one of the worst movies anyone gave me as a gift, but i do believe from what i recall the one time i watched it several years ago, for its time i guess

still dont get the fuss over Freaks though


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jun 4, 2008)

August Underground was pretty fucked up
And that japanese one which that actor thought was real


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 5, 2008)

Suprised no one has mentioned *The Blair Witch Project*.

That caused quite a stir when it was released over here.


----------



## Emery (Jun 5, 2008)

Mortal Kombat: Annihilation.


The degree of suck in this movie caused me a great deal of inner turmoil, and ruined Mortal Kombat for me forever.

I'm sure it did for thousands of others, too!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Ryuk (Jun 26, 2008)

Farenhight 9/11


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 27, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Life of Brian.



actually, according to the book "The Pythons: Autobiography by The Pythons", it was, for the most part, positively received by the religious groups.


----------



## Clue (Jun 27, 2008)

Definitely Caligula and Passion of the Christ.  Brokeback Mountain?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 27, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> actually, according to the book "The Pythons: Autobiography by The Pythons", it was, for the most part, positively received by the religious groups.




you obviously haven't watched the Making Of on the DVD, also LoB was the 1st Biblical Comedy / Religous Comedy ever made


it was advertised in Finland (no joke) "Movie is so good they banned it in Denmark"


----------



## catthex (Jun 28, 2008)

I'd say he golde compass.

It IS about killimg god you know


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 28, 2008)

passion of the christ was pretty bad.

but life is beautiful is relatively controversial, and i think it deserves mention. AMAZING flick, tho.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 28, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Glitter



I felt like throwing up just at the mention of that shit. Don't do that!


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jun 28, 2008)

So apparently Cannibal Holocaust is getting a remake. Its going to be by the same guy who directed the first one.
Link


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2008)

Passion of the Christ. Brokeback mountain still silences me. I just eww.


----------



## Saetre (Feb 5, 2010)

Crash (1996).

The tagline is "The most controversial film you will ever see."

More like, the most shitty movie you will ever see.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2010)

For something new...

Lolita was pretty controversial, wasn't it?

And I agree with A Clockwork Orange.  There were some actual gang problems in England for a while when this movie was big and I believe that it was banned there for a little while.


----------



## Chee (Feb 5, 2010)

Birth of a Nation.


----------



## Smokahontas (Feb 5, 2010)

Vase de Noces...
Most controversial...


----------



## Gabe (Feb 5, 2010)

Passion of the Christ and Broke-back Mountain


----------



## b0rt (Feb 5, 2010)

*The Lion King.*


----------



## Brian (Feb 6, 2010)

Cannibal Holocaust


----------



## West Egg (Feb 6, 2010)

PinkHeartsYellowStars said:


> Vase de Noces...
> Most controversial...





I saw a clip of that and stopped 30 seconds in to it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 6, 2010)

For me, it would be "Red To Kill".

"Cannibal Holocaust" and its ilk certainly are graphic and sleazy, but to be frank, I felt detached throughout most of the film.

"Red to Kill" is about a rapist/killer who isn't a bad guy(well, besides the raping and killing), but is mentally unstable and cant help himself(He goes crazy whenever he sees women dressed in red). 

He befriends a retarded girl, and when she inevitably dresses in red, you can actually see him struggling like mad crazy to resist his madness. But he caves in and rapes her, and bullies her into not testifying.

In the end of the movie, he's killed by the heroine after going completely nuts. By the end of the movie, he seems to have given in to his madness and desires. But before he dies, he manages to kill the retarded girl. It's a total downer ending.

It establishes well-written and sympathetic characters and puts them into an exploitation environment. It stayed with me long after I watched it, and sickened me.

Crap like "Cannibal Holocaust" is so unrelatable and pretentious that I dont care what happens, so I dont find it controversial.........even though it was(with the killing of animals).

but when a movie is actually good, while being sheer exploitation, then it deserves to be controversial.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 7, 2010)

a clockwork orange when it was actually in theaters.


----------



## olaf (Feb 7, 2010)

destroy_musick said:


> Irreversible (sp?) - famous for its 20 minute rape scene


the rape scene was only 10 min, but I agree that it should be on the list

I'd add mysterious skin. aliens, pedos, and gay hookers


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 7, 2010)

IMO Hostel.


----------



## Calliope (Feb 7, 2010)

"Irreversible" it is for me. It was the only movie, where I felt they went too far.
I can normally cope with violence in movies, but it had one unbearable scene, which I just couldn't watch to the end.


----------



## olaf (Feb 7, 2010)

Calliope said:


> "Irreversible" it is for me. It was the only movie, where I felt they went too far.
> I can normally cope with violence in movies, but it had one unbearable scene, which I just couldn't watch to the end.


the scene at s&m club seemed hardcore at first, but not after the rape scene. it went pretty mellow after that


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 7, 2010)

The Doom Generation


----------



## Mαri (Feb 9, 2010)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Passion of the Christ



I remember seeing bits and pieces of this movie when I was younger.

Twilight Zone is a definite one for me.


----------

